# Tesla App - order question



## BH_Carolinas (6 mo ago)

Curious, I placed the order for our Tesla M3 and my Tesla app on the phone shows the ordered car and status aka EDD - but my wife's app has none of that information even though she's a co-registered driver. Is this expected behavior or should she also be able to view the status of the Order/EDD etc?

Thanks


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

BH_Carolinas said:


> Curious, I placed the order for our Tesla M3 and my Tesla app on the phone shows the ordered car and status aka EDD - but my wife's app has none of that information even though she's a co-registered driver. Is this expected behavior or should she also be able to view the status of the Order/EDD etc?
> 
> Thanks


I believe that would be correct, but I don't know. You wouldn't necessarily wanting your kid looking at the information.


----------



## BH_Carolinas (6 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I believe that would be correct, but I don't know. You wouldn't necessarily wanting your kid looking at the information.


yeah no interest in my kids seeing this, though they are both adults, My wife is just as excited about the forthcoming Tesla and wanted to be able to see the status on her phone as well is all. Would be nice if it was something the primary could approve someone else that will be an authorized driver.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

BH_Carolinas said:


> yeah no interest in my kids seeing this, though they are both adults, My wife is just as excited about the forthcoming Tesla and wanted to be able to see the status on her phone as well is all. Would be nice if it was something the primary could approve someone else that will be an authorized driver.


While your request makes sense, the reality of it is that it doesn't matter. What you see probably isn't what you are going to get. The dates will change. And the only reason you know that your car is ready is when you start getting text messages from your Delivery Advisor.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

BH_Carolinas said:


> Curious, I placed the order for our Tesla M3 and my Tesla app on the phone shows the ordered car and status aka EDD - but my wife's app has none of that information even though she's a co-registered driver. Is this expected behavior or should she also be able to view the status of the Order/EDD etc?
> 
> Thanks


Registered drivers don't get the same details/features as the owners. If you want to have the exact same details then you'll need to both login to the app using the same ID (yours) as Tesla vehicles aren't configureable with multiple owners.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

BH_Carolinas said:


> my Tesla app on the phone shows the ordered car and status aka EDD - but my wife's app has none of that information even though she's a co-registered driver.


Legally you both can own the car, but in the Tesla world, only one account can “own” the car. While it is just an order, it only shows up in the account from which the order was placed. Once you get the car, you can give access to multiple accounts. Accounts granted access have almost all the same capabilities as the owner account, there are just a few purchases that would have to be made via the owner account.

You and your wife do not have to have separate accounts. You could both log into the same account if you want.


----------



## BH_Carolinas (6 mo ago)

Bigriver said:


> Legally you both can own the car, but in the Tesla world, only one account can “own” the car. While it is just an order, it only shows up in the account from which the order was placed. Once you get the car, you can give access to multiple accounts. Accounts granted access have almost all the same capabilities as the owner account, there are just a few purchases that would have to be made via the owner account.
> 
> You and your wife do not have to have separate accounts. You could both log into the same account if you want.


Thanks Bigriver that is a reasonable explanation that makes sense.!!

Bill


----------

